# Theatre Reports and Returns



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2009)

I've been looking everywhere on the DWAN, can't find a current copy of the TFA Reports and Returns so I can update the training I'm delivering at my unit. If someone could drop me a PM here, I'll send them my DWAN address if they have a digital copy. An aide memoire would be perfect. I'm mostly concerned with the 9-liner and 10-liner as I'm sure the standard contact report hasn't changed in a few years.

Please be mindful of OPSEC and do not post them for the general public, if anyone else needs a copy after I've gotten them, I'll be happy to forward.

Unfortunate the CCOs decided we weren't going to have CF standard for reports and returns at their last conference, would save a lot of DWAN searches.


----------



## MikeL (12 Feb 2009)

PM sent


----------

